# SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d?Art since 1928 / Objet d?art depuis 1928



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

The Atmos clock is intimately bound up with time itself. First of all, through its mechanism which is driven by infinitely small successive changes in temperature. And secondly through its style, which has brought it majestically and serenely through the decades for over 80 years. Only the oscillations of its annular balance and the regular dance of its hands serve as sutble reminders that the time is still turning. Two new creations sublimate the spirit of a 
collection with an almost perpetual mechanism that remains an impressive technical feat to this day. One is a re-edition of a 1930s clock, and the other a contemporary piece in Baccarat crystal designed by Marc Newson. Both express the language of time through a pure design that exalts its inherent complexity.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

Pretty amazing~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

I do not know what to say.
Those clocks deserve a place in a Museum.
Not only for the (old) technical solution, but the design is just amazing!
So much better than the old square Atmos outer cases!


----------



## Bromo33333 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

Those new Atmos clocks are absolutely beautiful!

The old versions left be a bit cold, but these ones are completely gorgeous!:-!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

The Atmos movement clocks are certainly fascinating especially in a traditional glass case. The new crystal cased ones strike me as gaudy and cheap looking.


----------



## ReefGeek (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

The problem with Atmos clocks is that many companies gave them out for service anniversaries or retirement gifts. They went to people who sometimes didn't take care of them, so there are a lot of busted Atmos clocks out there (I know, I have one!). Any nontraditional Atmos clocks (those not in the traditional glass cube) are worth a lot more. We had one from my inlaws, in a fairly ugly Spanish-style case. It went for about double on the Bay of E.


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*



Janne said:


> Not only for the (old) technical solution


I would not say that ! the stirlingengine is making a comeback. It is used in modern submarines and also in some solarpower plants.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

I did not mean it in a negative way. 
I did not mean a Museum for old, obsolete stuff.
I mean a Museum of Modern Art, ot Technology.
Like Tekniska Museet in Stockholm
The movement construction is old, but fully up to date, maybe even more up to date than when designed.
One day I will get me an Athmos, but I am unsure if they work in Air Conditioned surrounding.

Do they not use a Stirling engine in the new Swedish submarine?


----------



## peru (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

Does anyone know something about this commemorative Atmos?









-
-


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

Well it looks like the insignia of the Basel cantons on the side



peru said:


> Does anyone know something about this commemorative Atmos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

Off Topic:
Peru, do you eat the Meatballs when you go to IKEA?


----------



## peru (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*



Janne said:


> Off Topic:
> Peru, do you eat the Meatballs when you go to IKEA?


I don't eat meatballs, not in IKEA, not anywhere, I'm vegetarian. I didn't know IKEA sold food.

Off Topic:
Janne, have you ever dropped you keys into a river of molten lava?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: SIHH 2010 - Jaeger-LeCoultre Atmos - Objet d'Art since 1928 / Objet d'art depuis 1928*

nt


----------

